
Comcast to Place a 250 gigabyte-a-month Cap on Internet Downloads - gasull
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/30/technology/30comcast.html?em
======
DavidBrennan
I agree with Protophore. Comcast has to know darn well that broadband traffic
trends upward, and within a couple years this "data tax" is going to be
sucking money from everybody - Bill Gates to Aunt Edna.

If the rest of the telecoms follow suit, it will soon put an end to the
concept of the Internet as a democratizer and turn it into another class-based
system.

Because customers' monthly fees go into R&D, there's an implied contract that
their services will continue to improve. This is a violation of that implied
(not written or legally binding) contract.

It'll be a scathing indictment of the state of U.S. capitalism if a competitor
doesn't step in and offer customers better service for lower costs.

------
Protophore
Seems like a bad polocy for all users to me. "The new system should only
impact some 14,000 customers out of Comcast's 14.1 million users (i.e. the top
0.1%)". That may be true now but as people start to download more movies,
videos, photos, etc I can see that percentage going up. I say it's time to
start boycotting Comcast if/when this goes into effect.

